# Uber Insurance Survey



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Did anyone else receive the Uber survey about insurance deductibles for Uber versus Lyft?

I get the impression that Uber may raise theirs to $2500.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Did anyone else receive the Uber survey about insurance deductibles for Uber versus Lyft?
> 
> I get the impression that Uber may raise theirs to $2500.


Just took it...
The last question on mine suggested $2000.00

Everyone should answer that it's 
totatly unacceptable. 
I answered that insurance are main factors.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Got it this morning.










**** you Dara. I just started driving sporadically and now you're pulling this shit? GFY. I'll be done if this happens, not because I don't have $2500 but because on principle it's bullshit.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Get Allstate, they pay the difference between Uber/Lyft and your deductible, mines $500, even $1000 is too much out of my pocket. I would select totally acceptable just to keep costs down so I have more money in my pocket since my insurance is already covering it either way


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Got it as well.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NicFit said:


> Get Allstate, they pay the difference between Uber/Lyft and your deductible, mines $500, even $1000 is too much out of my pocket. I would select totally acceptable just to keep costs down so I have more money in my pocket since my insurance is already covering it either way


I have a rideshare policy as well.

Just on principle I am opposed to them altering the deductible, thus my totally unacceptable answer.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Glad mine at the cab company is only $800, if i'm at fault. (and not fired over the incident)

The only thing that's surprising is that it's taken this long for uber to up the deductible to $2,500 shmackers.


----------



## ArchieNJohnsonIII (Jan 8, 2020)

Good morning, I am glad someone started this topic because if they hadn't, I would have.

When I saw the email about "We would like to hear from you..." I was hesitant because, I know they really don't care what we think...

When I saw:

*Let us know your thoughts*
Archie, thank you for using Uber.

We value your feedback and would appreciate hearing from you during this difficult time so we can serve you better now and in the future. Participation is entirely voluntary.

If you have a moment, please take this 5 minute survey before 10/18/2020

I thought maybe, they do care...[SO I TOOK THE DAMN SURVEY.]

By the end of the submitted survey, I was furious wanting to email them back for WASTING MY GOD DAMN TIME!
No place to email them not even in the app as this came from a no reply email!

YES, UBER IS WANTING TO RAISE THEIR INSURANCE DEDUCTIBLES ON US IN AN EFFORT TO SAVE THEM MONEY!
yes, i get more customers on the lyft platform (unfortunately), yes, LYFT'S DEDUCTYIBLES ARE HIGHER....
NUT, UBER WAS SUPPOSED TO SET A STANDARD ABOVE AND BEYOND LYFT'S PLATFORM IN ORDER TO STAND OUT!

Sadly. LYFT'S PLATFORM FAVORS THE CUSTOMER... but, UBER CERTAINLY would not benefit us with raising the deductible, it would only raise UBER'S BOTTOM LINE... and if UBER FELL OFF THE PLANET, LYFT would reign supreme!

I CHOSE TOTALLY UNACCEPTABLE!!!
of coarse, they'll raise the deductible anyways!

They are talking about raising it to $2000.00 but of coarse they will raise it to $2500.00

Fookers wanting to know how impactful the insurance deductible would be to us... and then BAM - "Hitting us with this news!"
Their investors must be extremely happy with knowing Uber is going to raise this rate to save an extra 5 cents per trip in their portfolios.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

They haven't upped the deductible yet. I sense this questionnaire was Uber testing the waters. Ultimately, they don't care what we think and are going to do what makes shareholders happy. I fully expect the deductible to increase 100% or more.

Yet another reason why I'm in no hurry to log back on to Uber. I have a W-2 job that is paying my bills just fine right now.


----------



## ArchieNJohnsonIII (Jan 8, 2020)

MHR said:


> Got it as well.


Love the quote by JimiHendrix


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

New2This said:


> I have a rideshare policy as well.
> 
> Just on principle I am opposed to them altering the deductible, thus my totally unacceptable answer.


I hope it's Allstate, they are the only ones I know of that will match the deductibles, other insurance companies your on your own with Uber and Lyft and will have to pay the high deductibles


----------



## Drivingforfun (Oct 1, 2020)

It was like they were asking for our permission to F us... Sorry ass company.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Get Allstate, they pay the difference between Uber/Lyft and your deductible, mines $500, even $1000 is too much out of my pocket. I would select totally acceptable just to keep costs down so I have more money in my pocket since my insurance is already covering it either way


 Allstate is great!! Been with them for a year now. Rideshare insurance is needed when you drive for Uber/Lyft. Their rates are about the best. My agent was recommended to me by 2 other Uber drivers.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Get Allstate, they pay the difference between Uber/Lyft and your deductible, mines $500, even $1000 is too much out of my pocket. I would select totally acceptable just to keep costs down so I have more money in my pocket since my insurance is already covering it either way


If Uber raised their deductible don't you think your R/S insurance cost will increase with their higher exposure?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Seamus said:


> If Uber raised their deductible don't you think your R/S insurance cost will increase with their higher exposure?


My r/s endorsement is $10-15 every six months, don't think that they'll raise it since they already have to deal with lyfts $2500 junk


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I got the same survey - with me it tested the waters at $1500


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

NicFit said:


> I hope it's Allstate, they are the only ones I know of that will match the deductibles, other insurance companies your on your own with Uber and Lyft and will have to pay the high deductibles


In Florida my Progressive Rideshare Addendum lowers both Uber and Lyft deductibles to $500.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm actually shocked Uber didn't do this years ago and have been saying so for awhile. Even at $2500 enough people drive for Lyft without a clue or care and many without an addendum because of ignorance or their state. The only difference is that Uber is copying Lyft for once. Uber needs every single penny it can get these days and is running out of ways to pinch them from both riders and drivers.



Drivingforfun said:


> It was like they were asking for our permission to F us... Sorry ass company.


That's the main difference between Dara and Travis really, isn't it? Data pretends to care while Travisv will just do it and ask forgiveness later (if he has to).


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

This is why I laugh at people who think prop 22 is a good idea. Uber will always squeeze any way they can.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> This is why I laugh at people who think prop 22 is a good idea. Uber will always squeeze any way they can.


So you can only have two accidents in three years, the third will deactivate you, this won't change under AB5 I bet as this policy is probably written into the insurance, so at most $1500 a year difference is worth being a wage slave, when some of us can even counter that with our own deductible. It's people like you who will be taken advantage since they can't see the bigger picture on which will be lower pay in the long run. Sure glad you have such a great sense on how to compare the bigger pay, Prop 22 I make an average of $30 an hour, sometimes up to $100 an hour, AB5 I'll be lucky if I make $18 and have zero chance of ever getting more an hour. And now let's compare that over a year, you can do math and know which is the bigger number, it doesn't take a brain surgeon to figure out that I'll take the $1500 increase over a deductible then take $18 an hour. One last thing, even under AB5 don't you think that they won't make this change anyway so all this doesn't matter and it's will be the same either way


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Get Allstate, they pay the difference between Uber/Lyft and your deductible, mines $500, even $1000 is too much out of my pocket. I would select totally acceptable just to keep costs down so I have more money in my pocket since my insurance is already covering it either way


I have all state also. but their insurance is based on uber at $1000 and Lyft at $2500 if uber goes up so will our policies.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> I have all state also. but their insurance is based on uber at $1000 and Lyft at $2500 if uber goes up so will our policies.


Since Lyft is already at $2500 do you really think they'll raise the rates?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Since Lyft is already at $2500 do you really think they'll raise the rates?


Yes to $2000. It would say them a lot of money on insurance and cost us more.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> Yes to $2000. It would say them a lot of money on insurance and cost us more.


I just don't see it affecting our Allstate rideshare by anything, they don't ask what rideshare company we drive for so they go by the assumption that it could cost them $2500 but even if it did change it can't be much, I pay $15 every 6 months and since I already pay for the $500 deductible they just don't adjust anything else


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

NicFit said:


> I just don't see it affecting our Allstate rideshare by anything, they don't ask what rideshare company we drive for so they go by the assumption that it could cost them $2500 but even if it did change it can't be much, I pay $15 every 6 months and since I already pay for the $500 deductible they just don't adjust anything else


$15 every 6 months is great. Here it's $35 per month


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> $15 every 6 months is great. Here it's $35 per month


Different states have different rules, I think you have to pay more because you have a borderline commercial insurance, my is regular insurance with a clause that I can do rideshare. I think your insurance has to cover a lot more then mine does so it's higher, though it stands to be unchanged by the deductible changing slightly because you don't say who your driving for but just that your driving for someone. If they start asking who then there could be a change, if not then as long as both don't raise above $2500 then you shouldn't see a change in your insurance


----------

